# For all you lucky bastards with turbos...



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL... Nice.. Now in oder to have that on my car, all I have to do is get a turbo.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

old news but still very funny.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I am gonna print that out and put it on a piece of velcro, and stick that sucker on the passenger side visor of my car in about 2 weeks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe....i laugh whenever i see that.


----------

